# new lathe. now what?



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yesterday I picked up my new lathe, a Grizzly G0632. Plans were to carry the individual components into the shop and assemble. But, except for legs, it is assembled. Now, I have about 400 pounds of steel and iron setting in back of my truck challenging me to get it off without breaking the machine or myself. I had hoped the headstock would be packed separately like my old lathe was. But, instead, it is mounted on the bed. I'll be addressing this problem in just a little while. Pics below. First one is the old lathe before being moved to garage for selling. Second is new still on truck.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 1, 2007)

Good luck and don't hurt yourself! I wish I had your problem.[] I'd be calling a couple of neighbors to come help.


----------



## Dario (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats!

Now what?  Set it up! []

Looking at the background, looks like you won't have any problem with wood to feed the bigger lathe []


----------



## Tuba707 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd be there []


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new lathe!

Easy does it... just go slow....


----------



## leehljp (Dec 1, 2007)

If I was there, I would help you haul it to my truck! [] Congrats and post a few picts of some turnings.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

Oof, that's going to hurt the ole groin area. Good luck getting it unloaded. An overhead pulley system would be great for that one. Hope you enjoy the new toy. Is it an early Christmas gift? Or just a gift to yourself for all the hard work you do?


----------



## TowMater (Dec 1, 2007)

Alot of guys on another forum I visit would use a 1 or 2 ton cherry picker from HF to get that off loaded and manuevered around. Either that or a couple of pizza's and a case of beer to get some brawny help over to the house.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> <br />Oof, that's going to hurt the ole groin area. Good luck getting it unloaded. An overhead pulley system would be great for that one. Hope you enjoy the new toy. Is it an early Christmas gift? Or just a gift to yourself for all the hard work you do?



Gift to myself. I sold my antique tractor and used those funds. With approval from wifey.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 1, 2007)

For progress report, y'all are invited to visit Family Woodworking.
http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?p=75767#post75767


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />For progress report, y'all are invited to visit Family Woodworking.
> http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?p=75767#post75767



Thanks for the link, but that is one of those forums that won't let you see photos unless you sign up.  I joined a similar, invitation only, forum sometime back, and got bombarded with their emails for everything under the sun. [xx(]


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 1, 2007)

Frank,

Is there anything I can SAY that will help? [}][][][B)]


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 1, 2007)

FRANK!!! Please be careful!!. I know this might get me flamed but couldn't you run down the the local orange or blue box and get a couple of day laborers for the price of lunch? Man, I'm hurting just looking at the pictures!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 1, 2007)

Final progress report, see:

http://familywoodworking.org/forums/showthread.php?p=75784#post75784

Cav, Joe was able to see the pictures. I'm not sure about the restriction, if there is one. Will check. FW is a friendly place.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Yesterday I picked up my new lathe, a Grizzly G0632......



WOW!!!  

That is the man I want on my side in an alley fight!!![][]


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 1, 2007)

So what's the deal, Frank?  You planning on making some bigger pens??[]


----------



## JWW (Dec 1, 2007)

When I burned kerosene and bought it in 55 gallon drums, I'd run by the tire store and get 6-8 old tires and lay them down behind the truck and roll the barrel onto them. It was easy then to tilt it up onto an appliance dolly. Just a thought.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, yer right. I checked and found that there is a restriction about members only being able to see pictures. I also learned it is _<b>not</b>_ a snob or selfish thing. The reason is technical. If thread with pictures are linked to someplace like here, then relinked elsewhere, it loads up on the bandwidth resources for the original forum. I'm not a techy type so have accept what was told me. But, y'all are welcome to join. I just dumped the pictures. If I can recover, I might post here later. Sorry about misleading y'all.


----------



## PenPal (Dec 3, 2007)

Frank,
In this country hydrolic engine hoists,one ton lift are less than 200 dollars and fold up vertical with a footprint of about three foot squared. When I gave one of my real heavy Woodfast Lathes to my son in law I wheeled it on the hoist to the the dual cab ute of my son in law all the way and by myself.That investment has enabled me to remove a 36 inch C frame bandsaw the same way,instal a real heavy mill drill and a metal lathe etc by myself,these and other moves in and out have given me an independance in my workshop that means when I want to do something I can .At 73 yrs this is a big help to me.
Trust you enjoy your new lathe to the full for a long time to come,happy for you.
Regards Peter.


----------



## R2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can Grunt for you![][)]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2007)

Peter, I'm sure I could have rented or borrowed one. But to use it, I would have had to empty out my small shop. Calling a friend was much easier.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> I just dumped the pictures. If I can recover, I might post here later. Sorry about misleading y'all.



Frank, here is the most important one.

Franks new lathe... in place and waiting for the new electrical source.


<br />


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats Frank. 
What prompted you to make this upgrade? Bowls? 
Anything you didn't like about the G1067Z?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Congrats Frank.
> What prompted you to make this upgrade? Bowls?
> Anything you didn't like about the G1067Z?




Thanks, Gary. For the price, there are no real complaints with the G1067Z. I used it almost daily for seven years and earned about 10X back in sales from stuff I made with it, to say nothing of the enjoyment I received making shavings. However, it is an entry level machine. Power is lacking for larger projects, it's lowest slow speed is way-way too much for spinning large rough chunks and it's weight is also less than needed for larger items. My new lathe is an upgrade, plain and simple. Much heavier, 3X more powerful, speed is zero to 'wow' and electronically controlled. Not having used it yet, I can't say it is in the same class as a Nova or Powermatic. But, at about $3,000.00 less money (for the PM) it is a great value. And, IMHO, I have a feeling that, in use, it will prove to be in the same class as those two.


----------

